# FPGA, CPLD, 74xx loģikas >  GAL22V10D-25LPN

## ArvaldsTM

Vēlos noklonēt šo mikreni ,vai varētu būt ka  pastāv versija ka pie datu nolasīšanas tā vairs var nestrādāt ( vai ir iespēja ka ,ir pielietota aizsardzība pret klonēšanu)

----------


## Shark

Vispār jau vajadzētu būt aizsardzībai pret datu nolasīšanu kā tādu. 
Diez vai programmējamā loģika pārstāja strādāt, jo viņu mēģināja nolasīt, ja nu vienīgi pieslēgums nolasīšanai bijis nekorekts.

----------


## ArvaldsTM

Nerunāju par nosvilināšanu ,bet par datu sabojāšanu nolasot tos ?

----------

